# señor don F.



## Fochina

¡Hola a todos!

Un dubbio: nel romanzo di metà '800 di cui già vi ho parlato la settimana scorsa trovo molti riferimenti ai personaggi con la seguente terminologia:

señor don + nome

Come lo tradurreste in italiano? Signor don + nome o solo Don +nome?


Grazie del vostro parere!


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que ese "don" se refiere a un nivel de estudios, el que se obtiene más o menos a los 15/16 años.


----------



## Yesterdaybubble

Quello Don è di cortesia, non so se in italiano si può dire Signore Paolo, per essempio. Se si può dire, è quello che stai cercando.


----------



## Neuromante

No, "don" ahora es un título de cortesía, pero cuando se escribió el libro era una distinción por el nivel se estudios, igual que "bachiller" por ejemplo, que es el inmediatamente superior. De hecho la frase a traducir ya lleva un "señor" que sí es de cortesía.

Si ese "don" fuera cortés tendríamos una redundancia. Además de que la traducción sería "Signor signor XX"


----------



## Fochina

Quindi, Neuromante, tu suggerisci di tenere entrambi i titoli? Signor don X?


----------



## kreiner

La scelta è del traduttore. Se lo vuoi rendere più "spagnoleggiante" usa "signor don". Altrimenti, un semplice "signor" basterebbe.


----------



## Neuromante

E poi è anche mooolto anticuato. Qua ci sono due cose a considerare:

Tratandosi da un testo da metá ottocento l´uso di "don" non risponde a una distinzione di cortesia (Come sarebbe il caso se fosse contemporaneo nostro) ma ben sì a un titolo accademico, se pur basso.

In spagnolo non si usano più queste tipo di distinzione. Ma sono presenti nell italiano: Dottore Y, ingeniere X, matricola K, laureato H, anche quando non c´entrino per niente con la titolazione dalla persona.


Cio è: Da trovarsi una equivalenza in italiano al grado di studio da i 15/16 anni, potrebbe usarsi, ma tradirebbe la attualità sociale spagnola. Dippnde da quanto ti interesse rendere la idea originale e se ti serve conservare un testo che adesso a noi risulta costumbrista.


----------



## Pixidio

No, don no es un título académico. Don se originó como un  título de nobleza, actualmente tiene diversos usos según el dialecto español que consideremos.
don: (de la RAE)
(Del lat. domĭnus, señor).
1. m. Tratamiento de respeto, hoy muy generalizado, que se antepone a los nombres masculinos de pila. Antiguamente estaba reservado a determinadas personas de elevado rango social.
2. m. Era u. para realzar, por contraste, la intensidad de algunos denuestos. Don bellaco. Don ladrón. Don necio.
3. m. ant. Sin estar acompañado de otro nombre, y por sí solo, señor.
Otros usos de "don" 
"Don nadie" alguien sin importancia. 
"Don Juan" mujeriego.

"Don" wikipedia.


----------



## mark4celine

Realmente "Don" en español solo implica cierto respeto y se utiliza para dirigirse a una persona adulta y de una edad mayor, no únicamente a una persona de edad avanzada (anciana). No tiene nada que ver con un nivel académico, ni de nobleza ni nada de eso. Simplemente respeto.

Por ejemplo. Imaginen que yo tengo 28 años y tengo una novia que me invita a su casa a comer. Llego a su casa y al primero que veo es a su padre, mi querido suegro...

- Buenas tardes, *Don* Santiago, ¿cómo le va?
- Muy bien, Marco. Pasa, por favor.
- Muchas gracias!

Después de un rato aparece en escena mi adorada suegra...

- *Doña* Martha, ¿cómo está usted?
- Bien, Marco, preparando la comida.
- Oiga, *Doña* Martha, la comida huele delicioso!

Si se dan cuenta, los padres de mi novia son evidentemente mayores que yo, tal vez no son ancianos pero por respeto les hablo de Usted y me dirijo a ellos como _Don_ (masculino) y _Doña_ (femenino).

Cabe mencionar que hay gente que se siente ofendida cuando se les habla de _Don / Doña_, y esto es simplemente porque decirles así los hace sentir viejos / ancianos.

Espero haya quedado más claro con mi explicación. Así es como lo usamos en México y supongo que es así en todos lados. Ahora bien, yo creo que el similar en italiano es _Signor_ / _Signora_.

Saludos!


----------



## Neuromante

Estamos hablando de un texto de mediados del ochocientos, el contexto es ése y sólo ése.
El uso que se dé a la palabra "don" ciento cincuenta años más tarde no es relevante para lo que significaba entonces.

¿A alguien le parece normal un "señor" seguido de un "don"? A mi un error tan grave, una redundancia como ésa me parece bastante improbable y más tratándose de Pérez Galdós, que no es literato del montón que digamos.

El contexto es:
Pérez Galdós, novela costumbrista con el vocabulario usado según las normas de mediados del ochocientos.


----------



## 0scar

Pixidio said:


> No, don no es un título académico. Don se originó como un título de nobleza...
> "Don" wikipedia.


 
Esto dice el artículo de Wikipedia del cual pusiste el link:

"La anteposición de _don_ al nombre de los varones y de _doña_ (abreviado Dña.) al de las mujeres, no indica un título de nobleza sino un tratamiento deferencial" 
"Hubo continuas incorporaciones al grupo de los merecedores del tratamiento de _don_ , como el de los doctorados por una universidad"


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> ¿A alguien le parece normal un "señor" seguido de un "don"? A mi un error tan grave, una redundancia como ésa me parece bastante improbable...


 
Sr. D. me parece bastante frecuente aun en muchos contextos actuales. No concibo que se pueda hablar de un error grave. Existen multitud de ejemplos de ese uso en la actualidad, siempre en contextos formales, por supuesto. Podría ponerme a citar contextos de lo más variado; os animo, simplemente, a que le echeis una ojeada a la sección de esquelas de un periódico...


----------



## 0scar

Yo leí en un foro que "don se refiere a un nivel de estudios, el que se obtiene más o menos a los 15/16 años", en esa época te nombraban _señor Don_ al mismo tiempo y ya te permitian usar los pantalones largos, el tío del nuevo adulto lo llevaba a una casa de tolerancia y allí formalmente utilizaba por primera vez su nuevo tratamiento de _señor Don_ Fulano, era como un rito de iniciación de la adultez.


----------



## honeyheart

Fochina said:


> Come lo tradurreste in italiano? Signor don + nome o solo Don +nome?


¿Pero "don" en italiano no se usa exclusivamente con el nombre de los sacerdotes?


----------



## kreiner

honeyheart said:


> ¿Pero "don" en italiano no se usa exclusivamente con el nombre de los sacerdotes?


 
No exclusivamente. En el sur es también tratamiento de respeto. Por lo demás, tratándose de la traducción de una obra española, cualquier italiano entendería que se está usando la fórmula a la española. Hace ya muchos siglos que se tradujo _Don Chisciotte... _por no hablar de las parodias de Totò.


----------



## francisgranada

honeyheart said:


> ¿Pero "don" en italiano no se usa exclusivamente con el nombre de los sacerdotes?


 
Se non mi sbaglio (ho poche esperienze personali), anche rivolgendosi a un capo della mafia p.e. Don Corleone . 



kreiner said:


> ... tratándose de la traducción de una obra española, cualquier italiano entendería que se está usando la fórmula a la española. Hace ya muchos siglos que se tradujo _Don Chisciotte... _


 
Absolutamente de acuerdo. 

La parola _don_ (e altre varianti, dal lat. _dominus_) si usava durante secoli nelle lingue romanze sempre come trattamento di rispetto e/o cortesia, sia per l'età che per nobilità (come _Sir_ in inglese) o per altri motivi o regole. Poi ci sono le sfumature regionali ed i cambiamenti accaduti nel tempo ecc ... 

In somma, la mia opinone è questa: visto che per uno spagnolo o latinoamericano oggi un titolo così (señor don) è ugualmente "strano" che per un italiano, e prendendo in considerazione che entrambe le parole esistono (ed esistevano) sia nell'italiano che nello spagnolo, il titolo in questione lo tradurrei letteralmente, cioè _*signor don*_. 

Anzi, secondo le mie (poche) esperienze, questo _don_ si lascia spesso "intatto" anche nelle traduzioni in lingue non romanze per mantenere o per far capire l'atmosfera e le abitudini del paese e dell'epoca. Un esempio: Don Quijote si "traduce" in ungherese tradizionalmente come _Don Quijote_ (nelle vecchie traduzioni _Don Quixote_), senza tradurre la parola _don._


----------

